# My Passat CC R-line and the modification.



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*My Passat CC R-line and the modifications.*

In July 2011 i got me this this lovely Fluid Brown Passat CC R-line, 2.0TDI, 170hp, 4motion.
During thid time there has been done some modifications, and propely more is coming during the time. 
So in the links that follow i will post my modification done so far, and the one coming.

*My car when i got it in July*.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*LED DRL light mounted*

1 month ago i got my LED DRL light mounted. The pictures was not easy to take in a dark garage with bad light, but I promise to post pic from daytime soon.
As you see i took pictures from all light situations, but ordinary i will use the DRL with parking light. Also i got a switch too turn off the LED DRL.

PS! It looks like the ordinary lights are on with the pictures of only parking and DRL lights, but that is just the blitz reflecting. 

*DRL with parking light.*

























*DRL and ordinary lights*









*Parking and LED turn light on*









*This is the switch to turn off the LED running lights. Of course, the LED turn signals still function..*


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*New exhaust tip*

Changed the two original exhust tip, to Borla exhaust tip. Very happy with the result.
Pictures with the Borla exhaust i took with my mobil phone, so they are not the best. 
Also i will change the pictures when as soon got new ones with real camera, and not the less cleane both the exhaust tip.

PS! The size of the new Borla is 4 1/2" x 3 1/2".

*Original:*


















*Borla exhaust tips:*


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Wish we could get TDI 4Mo in the States. :thumbup:


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

america gets the no fun zone cars 

oh well still love mine anyway!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Car looks great. Where did you get the LED turn signals?


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

wtf, why cant we get dual exhaust in the US? :thumbdown:


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

HunterRose said:


> Car looks great. Where did you get the LED turn signals?


Thx

The lights i bought from Achtuning Korea. 
http://www.achtuning.kr/src/products/products_detail.php?product_mst_id=0022_00033

PS!
The LED turn signal are built in togheter with the DRL LED lights.
Look at the youtube video on this side from Achtuning Korea, that shows how they work.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

CC R line said:


> Changed the two original exhust tip, to Borla exhaust tip. Very happy with the result.
> Pictures with the Borla exhaust i took with my mobil phone, so they are not the best.
> Also i will change the pictures when as soon got new ones with real camera, and not the less cleaned the exhaust tips.
> 
> ...



I like they way you think.....

Holley 4" tips here:


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

CC U L8TR said:


> wtf, why cant we get dual exhaust in the US? :thumbdown:


all this really is, is really the rear valance..... get a vr6 rear valence and ur set to go !! lol


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

f.rizzo said:


> I like they way you think.....
> 
> Holley 4" tips here:


Looks great yours too. :thumbup: Mine exhaust tip is oval, and the meassure is 4 1/4" x 3 1/2".


----------



## bedlamfirm714 (Jun 12, 2010)

are the led's plug n play?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

bedlamfirm714 said:


> are the led's plug n play?


These are the original turn lights that Achtuning Korea has rebuild to DRL LED and LED turn light, so they fitt right inn. But there are ofcourse some wiering that have to be done, that will take and houer or two. In the achtuning Korea link in this thread, you will find a picture series that show how it is done. Should not ble very difficult.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Now i finaly have pictures of my LED DRL in daytime. Also i have modified my Bi-Xenon from 4300K to 6000K.

Park and DRL LED

















Bi-Xenon and LED


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

^ That looks great!!


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> ^ That looks great!!


Thx. Very happy with the car and look of it myselfe.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

As promissed earlier in this thread, i finally post new pictures of my Borla exhaust tip, 
and this time it`s daylight and they are clean.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*New amplifer and SUB in my car*

When bying my car, i was sure i never would have to do anything with my Dynaudio 600W. How wrong i could be! 
With new CD`s and good MP3 quality it`s good. But with old CD`s and not too good quality on MP3, it`s another story.

Therefore i have installed amplifer and SUB in the wheel trunk.

The amplifer is small. so it fit behind the console of the RNS-510.
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-G7cFQCEQDNE/p_575PBR3001/Rockford-Fosgate-Punch-PBR300X1.html

I-SOSUB 8" 150W.









Knob to adjust the SUB, so from now i adjust the bass from this knob, and i dont need to go into the tone controll on the RNS-510 everytime.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Loving your progress, how does that sub sound?


----------



## MalibuMatt (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey how did you order those LED corners... I can't read anything on that site!! Haha


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.242342,-97.761222


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

your car looks great man! any chance they fit the B6 passat? and how much do they cost? i dont know korean currency! haha


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

And this is in reference to the led turn signals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

MalibuMatt said:


> Hey how did you order those LED corners... I can't read anything on that site!! Haha
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.242342,-97.761222


 If you follow this link you can see my progress for these LED DRL lights. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5419233-My-little-DRL-LED-quot-project-quot-on-my-CC-2011 

But what i did, was that i sent a mail to [email protected], and from the point i told them i wanted the lights, 
it only took 5 days before i had them here in Norway!


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

jettamkIVvr6 said:


> your car looks great man! any chance they fit the B6 passat? and how much do they cost? i dont know korean currency! haha





jettamkIVvr6 said:


> And this is in reference to the led turn signals
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 They cost me 400$.  
I know that it seems ecpensive, but these lights are the original turnsignal light that are rebuild to LED DRL 
and the quality is very good. When you put on the turn signal, the white LED go away and yellow LED are taking over. 
Very smart solution.  

Not sure if they will fit B& Passat, but if you send a mail to achtuning they will know that.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Loving your progress, how does that sub sound?


 The sound is already good, and i heard and know the sound will get even better after played the SUB for a period.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*New LED interior lights*

Have tonight mounted my new LED interior lights. I think  
Front and back is LED Warm White and the make up mirrors are White. Have in this modification got a extra light between the reading lights. These come on when i`m opening one of the doors or if i turn on the main switch.. 

Front 

















Back 

















Makeup mirrors


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Yesterday i installed my LED parking light. DRL LED (old blinkers) togheter with LED parking lights look better i think. 

Old parking light and LED DRL. 









Old parking light VS LED parking 









LED parking and DRL LED


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

That looks awesome man! :thumbup:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

CC R line said:


> Yesterday i installed my LED parking light. DRL LED (old blinkers) togheter with LED parking lights look better i think.
> 
> Old parking light and LED DRL.
> 
> ...


Where did you buy those led bulbs? I bought ones and they were not bright enought


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

peterek said:


> Where did you buy those led bulbs? I bought ones and they were not bright enought


I bouught them from a company here in norway. Here is the type i went for.
http://www.megalys.no/products/t10-t3-5x5050-hvit


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

You Sir have an amazing car!


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

EUROBORA8V said:


> You Sir have an amazing car!


Thank you very much!


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

2 weeks ago i decided to lower my car, so then i ordered my self these coilover from KW.
http://www.kw-suspensions.eu/int/kw_ddc.php


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

This week the KW DDC coilover kit will be fitted, and my CC will be lowered. Pictures will follow.


----------



## chefen99 (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice coilovers cant se any price on the page.. Was it expensive ?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

chefen99 said:


> Nice coilovers cant se any price on the page.. Was it expensive ?


People knowing coilover from KW, says that this price compared to the quality is not high.
I payed 18000 NOK, and that is the same as 3342$. So as you understand, i think it is worth the price.
And the answer i will get in the end of the week.opcorn:


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

How much height adjustability is there with that set up?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

divineVR6 said:


> How much height adjustability is there with that set up?


Front axel: 10-50mm Rear axel: 15-45mm


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Then the KW lowering kit is installed, but not everything is as it should ........
When I should get the car I saw immediately that the rear had been lowered more than I had thought.
It was lower in the rear end than the front, and I imagine it to be quite similar.
Began to measure it up, and saw immediately that the rear end is lower than what the TUV approval allows, which is 340mm.
Those who assembled the KW set, adjusted it so high they could in the rear end. 
I contacted the supplier, which also thought that this does not sound right.
They are very helpful, and Monday they most likely get response from Germany, from the images and measurements taken.

They think it is likely that I have received the wrong springs.
But anyway i think it looks very good and the car is superb to drive, not to mention that the comfort still is very good.

Here are some pictures and I'll keep you updated on what happens next ... Wrong springs or something else ... ?

Front before: 375mm After lowering: 355mm Want: 355mm
Back before: 380mm After lowering. 337 mm When the correct springs fitted: 350mm

Before lowering









Ater lowering

























One of the rear end springs


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Have then changed my original paddle shifter to OSIR O-shift GT.
Think the old look good also, but the new one in aluminume i think fit better with the R-line steering wheel. 

Before









Now with O-shift GT


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*New Kenwood DNX-521DAB*

First friday i will change my RNS-510.










With this Kenwood DNX521DAB. Hopefully i will not regret this.

http://www.kenwood-electronics.co.uk/products/car/vw/DNX521DAB/


----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

Man, most of the stuff you made on your car are on my list also. Been really thinking that same thing regarding the bass for the Dynaudio system, and now that I've found a person who put on on his, please do tell how the difference? Also, did you encounter any problems with connecting the amplifier to the RNS?

Been thinking also about the KW DCC kit, but it's a bit too pricey for me, so, for the moment, I think I'm gonna go with the H&R DCC lowering springs and take it from there... 

P.S: Any power/engine mods in yet? 

P.S.2: Exceptional ride you have there! Keep up with the mods and many many miles care-free for you, dear sir!


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

lambda_dryver said:


> Man, most of the stuff you made on your car are on my list also. Been really thinking that same thing regarding the bass for the Dynaudio system, and now that I've found a person who put on on his, please do tell how the difference? Also, did you encounter any problems with connecting the amplifier to the RNS?
> 
> Been thinking also about the KW DCC kit, but it's a bit too pricey for me, so, for the moment, I think I'm gonna go with the H&R DCC lowering springs and take it from there...
> 
> ...


Hi lambda.

Thx for good feedback on my car. Very happy about my CC and the mods.
Regarding sound after new amplifier and sub, the bass sound in my Dynaudio system got much better. The connection of the amplifier to the RNS, I got had a car radio store doing that for me, but didn't get any ide that they had problem during installation. Think my sound should get even better with the Kenwood player..... I hope...

And the KW DCC is just amazing so far and yes I got some extra power.

Will check out your car and give you feedback also Sir.


----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

Unfortunatly, I haven't had the time to make a thread here, presenting my car, yet... Maybe these following days I'm gonna get around at doing it .

Regarding power, thinking you went with a tune?  Or a new turbo, to take it to the next level?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

lambda_dryver said:


> Unfortunatly, I haven't had the time to make a thread here, presenting my car, yet... Maybe these following days I'm gonna get around at doing it .
> 
> Regarding power, thinking you went with a tune?  Or a new turbo, to take it to the next level?


Yes I have my car tuned with BSR tuning kit. 169hp - 191hp and 350Nm - 431Nm.
See you soon with new thread.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*Changed my tail light original bulbs to LED Super Bright*

Bought my self these LED super bright for the tail light. So today was the day for changing over. 
Very happy, and no errors so far. 

Video when job was finished: [video]http://s1236.photobucket.com/user/ccrline/media/Min%20Passat%20CC%20R-line/DSCF2528.mp4.html[/video] 

Left side is LED Super Bright, and right side is original. 1.Brake. 2.Brake and backup. 3.Warning blinkers. 










LED super bright all over.  1.Brake. 2.Backup


----------



## krndanic307 (Jun 19, 2008)

Love the car!! Sweet mods! 
I see that it's a 2.0TDi! That's weird. I'm in argentina and the exhaust is a single double tip exhaust. and yours is a dual single exhaust! 
Also i see that your gear box has a lot more buttons!


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

krndanic307 said:


> Love the car!! Sweet mods!
> I see that it's a 2.0TDi! That's weird. I'm in argentina and the exhaust is a single double tip exhaust. and yours is a dual single exhaust!
> Also i see that your gear box has a lot more buttons!


 Thx. 
Reason that i have the dual single exhaust is that my car have 4motion, and then i think they need to make it dual because of the 4motion system under the car. 
All the buttons is just that my car have almost all extra equipment that you get here in europe.


----------



## krndanic307 (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh thats the reason for the dual! 
I see you have the same equipment as audi the A off? Is that when you are fully stopped, the engine turns on and when you press the clutch it turns on by itself right? Also I see that you have Park Assist? whats the other button on top of the A OFF?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

krndanic307 said:


> Oh thats the reason for the dual!
> I see you have the same equipment as audi the A off? Is that when you are fully stopped, the engine turns on and when you press the clutch it turns on by itself right? Also I see that you have Park Assist? whats the other button on top of the A OFF?


 A off = Bluemotion off. Bluemotion is when i press the brake and stopp the car from going forward, then the engine turn it selfs off. When l let my foot go off the brake, tha car start immediately again. 

Park assist park the car for me, and doing all the steering. All I must do is to do as the display tell me to, like put gear in forward/backward. Not using this option. Just a show off. 

Last button you ask for is the DCC (Adaptive chassis Control), that set the hardness on the dampers. S=Sport(stiff) Damper=Normal C=Comfort(soft). Very good system. 

Hope your answers was answered....


----------



## krndanic307 (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah, i've seen the A OFF in the audis here in argentina, but never in the vw's. The DCC sounds awesome! i wish i could have it as an option here


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey CC R line, I love your car! It's packed to the gills with optional equipment :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I have to ask, which LEDs did you order for the tail lights? Can you post links?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

giecsar said:


> Hey CC R line, I love your car! It's packed to the gills with optional equipment :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I have to ask, which LEDs did you order for the tail lights? Can you post links?


 Thx giecsar.  
This kit I bought from eBay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LED-Super-B...ies&fits=Model:CC&hash=item4853f4b70d&vxp=mtr


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

CC R line said:


> Thx giecsar.
> This kit I bought from eBay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LED-Super-B...ies&fits=Model:CC&hash=item4853f4b70d&vxp=mtr


 Wow awesome kit, thanks!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks great. Anyone know if a tail light led retro fit would be legal here in the US? I don't see how police would be able to tell a huge difference unless another CC is driving next to you at night.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Looks great. Anyone know if a tail light led retro fit would be legal here in the US? I don't see how police would be able to tell a huge difference unless another CC is driving next to you at night.


 From my understanding, yes, technically, as long as you respect the colors - automakers are now even pushing LED-only cars. 
Use amber bulbs for turn signals, red for brakes and so on.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

giecsar said:


> From my understanding, yes, technically, as long as you respect the colors - automakers are now even pushing LED-only cars.
> Use amber bulbs for turn signals, red for brakes and so on.


 That was my thought. On the Mkv we have reverse bulbs that barely do a thing, and I know a few swapped in white LED bulbs and are DOT approved. Thank s for the info. :beer:


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*Polar FIS+ Advanced*

Have then orded myself this nice unit from POLARTEAM.NET. 
Some one have experience with Polar FIS+ Advanced?

http://www.polarteam.net/en/home/65-polar-fis-advanced.html


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

How do you like that Kenwood unit? how much was it?  

Wana ship ur RNS to me?


----------

